# Freezer burned breastmilk?



## PreciousTreasures (Dec 18, 2007)

How can you tell if your frozen breast milk is freezer burned? I have a huge stash but I don't want to send some to the babysitter's that freezer burned. How can I tell?


----------



## Diana! (Mar 5, 2008)

If there is no air touching the milk (ie milk is stored in breastmilk freezer storage bags and the air was squeezed out) there is a slim chance the milk is freezer burned. But if there is air touching the milk, the freezer burn would make the top layer of milk look almost dehydrated and have a layer of "snow" on it. It may also appear a lighter or whiter shade.

As long as proper milk storage guidlines were followed the milk is safe for baby, though the taste may have been altered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Diana! (Mar 5, 2008)

double post...


----------

